# Readers for the Fire



## MikeFromMesa (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been thinking about replacing my current reader with a Kindle Fire, but was wondering if the Fire allows any other ebook reader software to be installed. I assume it will not allow the Nook reader (this is, after all, a device to sell Amazon's books), but thought it might allow reader software that does not compete with Amazon.

My wife reads Russian books in Russian and has been using an FB2 reader (that is the format of the Russian books) on another reader, so I thought if I could install an FB2 reader on the Fire it might be a nice Christmas present for her. The FB2 readers (there are several) are all Android software. Can anyone tell me how proprietary the Kindle is?

Thanks.


----------



## KenS (Dec 6, 2010)

MikeFromMesa said:


> I have been thinking about replacing my current reader with a Kindle Fire, but was wondering if the Fire allows any other ebook reader software to be installed. I assume it will not allow the Nook reader (this is, after all, a device to sell Amazon's books), but thought it might allow reader software that does not compete with Amazon.
> 
> My wife reads Russian books in Russian and has been using an FB2 reader (that is the format of the Russian books) on another reader, so I thought if I could install an FB2 reader on the Fire it might be a nice Christmas present for her. The FB2 readers (there are several) are all Android software. Can anyone tell me how proprietary the Kindle is?


The Fire is very heavily tied to Amazon. If you're comfortable tinkering, I read how it's possible to sideload the Nook reader app. Other reader apps are also probably available for sideloading. You won't find these reader apps in Amazon's app store and it takes a little work to sideload other apps. I wouldn't recommend the Fire if your sole reason for buying one is based on the capability of loading non-Amazon reader apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Nook app is definitely sideloadable...there's a thread here somewhere.  If you can find the FB2 reader's apk file (you may have it already?) you can install it on the Fire and see if it works.  I have used Dropbox, available by navigating to the Dropbox website and finding their secure page for the Android install.  You will need a Dropbox account.  (Probably more detail than you need as you don't currently have a Fire, I know.  )

You also need to allow installation of third party apps on the Fire, but that's a menu selection under Settings.

Betsy


----------



## MikeFromMesa (Dec 14, 2011)

> I wouldn't recommend the Fire if your sole reason for buying one is based on the capability of loading non-Amazon reader apps.


I mostly use Amazon for my eBooks and read them on my wife's iPad. The iPad with the Kindle reader is very nice and works very well, but it is a bit heavy at 1 1/2 pounds. If I were to get a Fire I would also use it for Amazon books, but the primary reason for getting it (or another reader) would be for my wife and her Russian books. So I appreciate your response.



> If you're comfortable tinkering, I read how it's possible to sideload the Nook reader app. Other reader apps are also probably available for sideloading.


Can you point me to where this information is? I would at least like to know what is involved. I would like to use it (it seems better than the Nook Color), but don't want to do anything that might void its warranty.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike,

I just tried the FBReader found here:
http://www.fbreader.org/FBReaderJ

and was able to intall it on my Fire and use it to open and read an ePub book. Worked well.

I'll find the thread here about the Nook app....

Betsy


----------



## MikeFromMesa (Dec 14, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> and was able to intall it on my Fire and use it to open and read an ePub book. Worked well.


That is great news! Thanks so much. I assume if the fb2 reader will read an ePub book it will also read an fb2 book.

Can you point me to directions on how to load the fb2 reader (or any side-loaded app) on the Fire? I don't care about the Nook app since I buy my English books from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MikeFromMesa said:


> That is great news! Thanks so much. I assume if the fb2 reader will read an ePub book it will also read an fb2 book.
> 
> Can you point me to directions on how to load the fb2 reader (or any side-loaded app) on the Fire? I don't care about the Nook app since I buy my English books from Amazon.


C

The app said it would read fb2 but I didn't test it... I'll find our thread. My method is to download them from the site to my Dropbox folder on my iPad (pr PC), www.dropbox.com. You need an account and the dropbox app for the Fire, which is available through a secure page on their site. If you hace their PC or iPad software installed, as appropriate, you download to your local Dropbox folder and then it is accessible to any of your devices that have Dropbox.

More in a minute...
betsy


----------



## MikeFromMesa (Dec 14, 2011)

> The app said it would read fb2 but I didn't test it


The fb2 app is specifically designed for reading fb2 format eBooks. We currently have it on our Android reader and it reads fb2 books very well. However the device is slow and under-powered and page turns take a long time and working with the device is not easy. That is the reason I have been looking for a replacement and was thinking about the Fire. It has a faster chip and should work much better.

Are you saying that I can use DropBox to install the fb2 reader? Or the books? Or both? Is there a web page that gives basic instructions? I can order the Fire from Amazon but don't want to mess it up too badly just in case my wife is not happy with it and we need to return it.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike, sorry for the gaps between responses, I'm actually out and about running erands with hubby and my service is intermittent.

You can read the spcs here for the one I tried, it said it read fb2, however if you already have the fb2 apk file, you could install it.

http://www.fbreader.org/FBReader

Actually, you can download the app directly from the site above once you allow third party apps on the Fire.

First you must set your Fire to accept third party apps.

From any screen on the Fire, tap on the little gear in the upper right hand corner.

Tap on "More" which brings up the "Settings" screen

Tap on "Device"

Turn on "allow Installation of Applications From Unknown Sources"

Then navigate to the above link. You might also find Dropbox useful, I'll add the link to it...

Here's the link to the Dropbox app: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6993309/Dropbox.apk
You'll need a Dropbox account to use it...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, if you decide to return it, you can use the same steps below to choose "Reset to Factory Defaults " from the Device submenu to remove all personal content including apps from the device.

Betsy


----------



## MikeFromMesa (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks again. You have been very helpful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Come back when you've purchased the Fire!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't get why you need dropbox?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't if you can get the file directly from a website, as I said in one of the last posts.  I use it for files that don't download directly to the Fire.

Betsy


----------

